

Why we got so heavily involved in the Subversion project by the CEO of WANdisco - voxio
http://blogs.wandisco.com/2010/09/08/why-we-got-so-heavily-involved-in-the-subversion-project/

======
voxio
Git is clearly the superior VCS, how dare he!

